# Happy 3 & 4



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Hi all,

In my recent posts at

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/41462-happy/?hl=happy

and

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/41596-happy-2/?hl=happy

I presented my cardboard experiments.

Here I wanted to go one step further and se what I can make out of paper.

I took half of Fabriano artistic paper (100 x 70 cm) and first soaked it into water in order to be able to chop it easily into small pieces:









Then I put it into the mixer with some water and got fine pulp (guess it is called so):









Then I pressed it lightly in a wooden frame by hand and a piece of wood to get most of the water out:









Then I added 1 1/2 of small white small school glue (what I had left) and kneaded it into the pulp just like one would do with dough:

























Then I divided the mass into three parts and cut out the net that is used in building to glues styropor on the walls when doing isolation and put one layer of paper/glue mass, then one net, and so on three times in order to get some reinforcement (hopefuly):

















Then after pressing it again into the wooden frame and with some clamps for couple of hours, I took it out fearing that it will get glued to the frame, and left it on apiece of paper on the radiator to dry for some 5 days and got very hard material some 1 cm thick:









Then I copied The Torque design from SimpleShot that I watched at






(I hope this is ok since this is the only copy I intend to make for myself for this very experiment with paper mass):









... and cut it out from my new paper board (Happy 3):









When I tested it roughly with my hands it started to bend between forks and handle but not very much. My first conclusion here is that it this mass was 2 - 2.5 cm thick, with couple of reinforcements more, than one would heve no problem for light and even medium rubbers.

However, I was afraid to use it so I decided to start another experiment (Happy 4) and I took again half of Fabriano artistic paper, but this time black, just for fun.

This time I cut 23 pieces of paper like this:









My original intention was to soak thme into a bath of school glue but the I remembered that I had none. Not willing to wait until tomorrow I used an old techique which is still popular today: flour, water and some salt. I made this mixture:









... and soaked the papers in it for few minutes:









Then I clamped them firmly into a sendwitch of, first, some flat sponge and then between two wood boards and left it to dry for couple of days but from time to time opening the whole thing and checking that the glue does not catch the sponge. At the end I got a very hard material, much harder than the red one:









To cut the story short, I glued the red cutout (paper mass) with this new board (black, paper pieces glued together) and cut the design again:









Then I sanded both sides, they sand well, probably the red side better than the black one, but I did not want to oversand it because that paper has some fine "geography" on its surface which I wanted to preserve.

Then I applied 3 containers 3 grams each of super glue - it could take more but I run out of it and the end result, when banded for the left hand with 2 x 2 cm of TBG is this ("red" side):

















and this ("black" side):

















I did not have time to try it sufficiently but did couple of long range shots at a three some 30 m away in almost dark/night and each time I heard a loud (pak!). By the way, I think that shooting marbles with 2 cm wide TBG is a bit too much power but is much of a fun!

My conclusion is that both materials: pulp wiht glue and papers (some king of paper-flour micarta) are possible to be used for making slingshots, however, one has to take care of thickness and some reinforcement, but in any case more experiments and tests are needed.

I hope you enjoyed,

cheers,

jazz


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

that looks great bud! bravo making the materials!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

You make slingshot like baking cake!


----------



## NOTATOY (Feb 17, 2015)

Great work, I love how thorough was the process documented.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

thats so cool ! thanks for sharing!

the black one is GLUTENCARTA


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Glutencarta  jip so cool and every day I learn something new 
Thanks for showing
Cheerio


----------



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)

Absolutely wonderful


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

What a great work! I like your experiments and I see they were successfull. Thanks for sharing and teaching us. Keep on doing. Cheers, Bob


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Hi all,

thank you very much for your comments, they realy make me going and joyfuly devoting my time and my resources for this research!

cheers,

jazz


----------



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)

very beautiful :violin:


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Jazz once again you have proven that this sport is possible for anyone to participate in it,i always enjoy reading and seeing what and how you come up with this latest line of shooters you have made,i think it's really great to see how you can make such a functional good looking slingshot from items you and almost anyone would have in there home,thanks for sharing it with the forum and i can't wait to see what you come up with next


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

hi nike, hi bigron,

thank you very much, your comments are highly appreciatedI I hope soon to come with more.

cheers,

jazz


----------

